# looking for BVK 8 wt



## CaptJoe1972 (Feb 2, 2015)

Let me know if you find one that isn't broken! ;D


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

> Let me know if you find one that isn't broken!   ;D


I have one that isn't broken and its a great rod... User error? Anyways, to the OP, you looking to buy or get info about them?


----------



## CaptJoe1972 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nope, had 2 that broke just loading the rod! But those were 12 wts had them send me a mangrove when the 2nd one broke the exact same way


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> > Let me know if you find one that isn't broken!   ;D
> 
> 
> I have one that isn't broken and its a great rod... User error? Anyways, to the OP, you looking to buy or get info about them?


Well said Steve! BVK, is probably one of best fly rods ever made.

BTW, six BVK here none broken. Four Mangroves, two broken.


----------



## CaptJoe1972 (Feb 2, 2015)

Incredible!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

CaptJoe72, what area do you live?

Redjim, how did the Mangroves break?


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

I broke one in my garage door and I crashed the other one out on the south Sebastian jetty when a nice fish turned a four piece rod into a five in 2 secs. Both accidents were my fault without a doubt. Personally, I LOVE both the Mangrove and BVK.

I am not arguing the fact BVKs break we all know that and of coarse they should not break when just loading a rod . For me the BVK is worth the risk. When I break another one it is nice knowing that TFO will send  a replacement for $35 with no questions.


----------



## touimet (Mar 11, 2014)

Bass Pro is having a special right now during the Spring Break Sale and if you bring in an old rod they give you $50 bucks off the BVK.... Making it $229. Thats a STEAL.


----------



## Blatattack (Aug 23, 2012)

Don't buy a BVK. Look into the TiCrx. The BVK WILL break on you. I had 2 that broke just picking up line off the water, the other broke on a slot sized fish. Too light for salt water.


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

> Bass Pro is having a special right now during the Spring Break Sale and if you bring in an old rod they give you $50 bucks off the BVK.... Making it $229. Thats a STEAL.


Figure you may not know this. BP is usually higher than all the others sale or not.

If you go to STILLWATER you will pay your 280 BUT they will give you any fly line FREE with the rod purchase. That is like a $75 saving depending on what type of line you prefer.

No tax and free shipping this is on all Fly rods.


----------



## Colonal_Angus (Oct 14, 2014)

> > Bass Pro is having a special right now during the Spring Break Sale and if you bring in an old rod they give you $50 bucks off the BVK.... Making it $229. Thats a STEAL.
> 
> 
> Figure you may not know this. BP is usually higher than all the others sale or not.
> ...


Not anymore...

"Please note effective Feb 1, 2105 TFO has asked all authorized dealers not to bundle bonus items, including fly lines, with their rods.

-Stillwater"


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

I have an older Sage 8wt that I have used for years, I purchased a BVK 8wt 4 piece so that I could pack it for a bonefish trip in Hawaii. The rod broke the first day on the flats when a weighted fly hit the rod on a backcast, totally my fault. I called BVK and explained I was on vacation fishing and it was the only rod I brought, and they had a local dealer replace the rod, talk about customer service. Also, later in the week I ended up catching a 10lb+ bone that ran like a freight train to get into the Pearl Harbor Channel, put a ton of pressure on the fish. I liked the action of the BVK so much that it is now my primary 8wt. I have broken it twice more, once in a ceiling fan and once pulling a fly out of the mangroves, both my fault. TFO's customer service is second to none, all fly rods break, so you better have someone that stands behind their product. The BVK is much faster than the older Sage RPLX that I was using, great overall rod for the money. I have not tried the mangrove or other rods yet by TFO. St. Croix also makes a good rod for the money too. I have 2 St. Croix rods, 4 Sage, a Beluauh (?) and the BVK, they all have their plus and minus.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

A BVK, was the very first rod I ever bought. I had never even thrown a fly rod, when I purchased it. It survived my learning curve. I've bounced so many weighted flies off it, along with every other kind of mishap a total newb can impose on a rod. That was over 2 years ago. Since then, I've caught reds, snook, tarpon, trout, flounder, sharks, jacks, lookdowns, bluefish, snappers and bass. There's more, I just can't think of them at the moment... and still on the same BVK. I primarily use my Mangrove nowadays, but my BVK is still kicking and still being used at times. Will it break at some point? Maybe, probably... but, I've put mine through more crap than any rod should go through, and I couldn't be more impressed with a $250 rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Redjim, what's your thoughts of the differences and simularities between the BVK and the Mangrove (i.e., casting, accuracy, presentation, lifting, feel, weight felt in-hand, durability, looks, etc.).


----------



## NoeSmyrnaBch (Aug 19, 2013)

Any rod can/will break. TFO's warranty is amazing. A buddy bought a broken rod off ebay and they still let him do the warranty on it. Had a new rod 3 days later for an extra $25, no questions asked (and he was honest about buying it on ebay).


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Hey Backwater

I find two major differences with the BVK and the Mangrove and they both help me (a very average caster at best) have a better time on the water.

The biggest difference is that the “Grove” is a much slower action rod that you actually can feel load. I never had the experience it takes to feel the loading with very fast action rods like a BVK. With the Mangrove I can load it up with one or two back casts and shoot my fly towards my target in a matter of a few seconds. I believe that is what TFO had in mind for this rod and I think they accomplished their goal very well. The other significant differences for me is the lifting power of the Mangrove, I feel it is almost twice as strong. It really helps with my water-pickup and allows me to throw larger flies. 

As you probably know the Mangrove is coated with the same coating TFO uses on its TiCrX rods. This coating along with the blank is where the strength come from I believe. The weight is a bit more with the 8 weight Grove at 4.4 oz. and the 8 weight BVK at 3.2 oz. but I find it a small price to pay for the payback.

When it comes to presentation I feel the BVK wins hands down. There is something about this wonderful rod that allows its user to place that fly right where it needs to be. I do not have that confidence with the Mangrove. 

I feel without a doubt the BVK will allow an accomplished caster a much longer cast. I can throw the Mangrove maybe 75’ but when the moons align and the wind is nonexistent even a sub par caster like myself can throw bombs with the BVK. Thank gosh with my type of fishing 20' to 60' casts are all I need.

About a year ago I had a fun day with Flip Pallot who taught me quite a few things. The Mangrove had been out for a while and I asked him what TFO and he had in mind with the rod and told me something like “they wanted to produce a rod for realistic fishing casts within sight fishing lengths”.  I think they did a wonderful job.

Backwater, I have seen in another post you asked about the Axiom. I happen to have an 8 if you would like to try it out. I would be glad to ship it you for a test run. This rod is crazy fast, even faster than the BVK. I know a couple of fellows that love them.

I hope I didn’t ramble too long.

Thanks, Jim


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

No, Jim. It was the perfect amount of rambling! 

I agree with pretty much everything Jim said. But, for me...  the Mangrove is much more accurate at shorter distances. On windier days, though, the BVK punches through the wind better, which really helps with accuracy then. But on an average day... I'm grabbing the Mangrove, every damn time!

TFO and Flip also wanted to create a rod, that was just as useful and effective to a beginner as it is to an experienced caster.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I'm a crazy fast rod kinda guy.  I believe I own one of the fastest rods made (who knows) and will never part with it, unless it dies in an accident.  So it would be nice to compare it.  If you are somewhat local maybe we can meet up, wet a line and try er out and catch a fish while were at it!   

The big however to the the statement I just made about fast rods is, some rods I don't like too fast and do like to feel the rod load.  Most cast I do are with very few, if any, false casting, even with distance casting.  So close in the mangroves or dock casting, I prefer a faster loading, more parabolic rod, especially with my short casting stroke (which is very similar to Flips').  

Also the same goes for a 10wt rod.  Spot on accuracy is not what I usually need with a 10wt.  But the heavier line weight in a 10wt rod is easier to cast for long periods of time with a more forgiving parabolic flowing rod.  

And yes, for both of those situations, I need a rod with some arse in the butt section (= lifting power).  So I am wondering how the rod feels and behaves in those situations.

I've thrown (but don't own one) the BVK in real world conditions and it seems to be a nice flats rod for the money.  But just wondering how the Axiom compares to that since I like a rod with a bit more authority.   

Believe me when I say I like some of the higher end rods in various brands (just recently sold some off).  But it's nice to see a company like TFO bring a reasonably nice rod for a reasonable, affordable price that most people can afford, which allows more folks to effectively get in the fly fishing game without feeling they have to get a $1200 outfit to look good and be effective!  Way to go Rick Pope!!!   



One other side note!  I work with Disable Vets on the side, showing them a way to get over their disabilities through fly fishing.  Rick pope, Lefty and the TFO team makes a special rod just for them and makes it very affordable so even those guys can feel like a somebody again!   

To learn more about "*Project Healing Waters Fly Fishing*" watch the youtube videos below and PM me with any questions about learning how we can help those vets you may already know or how you can get involved as well.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJmvmQ-q5aM

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9p1z2eOk9xw

Learn how you can volunteer a little bit your time and get involved in one of 170 Chapters throughout the United States.  We are currently opening up new locations throughout Florida and are in need of guys like you who care and have a little time to contribute to these guys who gave so much!  We teach them basic fly casting, fly tying, fly fishing, fly rod building and then take them on outtings and help them wet a line, catch a few fish and have a good time, learning, meeting guys just like themselves and meeting new friends.

PM me to learn more.

Sorry about the plug, but just wanted to use this opportunity to thank the good folks at companies like TFO, Orvis, Redington, Renzetti and others for contributing to the cause!!!   ;D


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Backwater,

I had a TFO Axiom in 7wt. and I'm sorry I ever sold it! I actually liked the action a little better than the BVK..

It's not as light, but is more durable..

You should also look at used Scott STS's as they're fast, but have great feel too.. They don't make them anymore, but you can pick one up on Ebay in the $200 - $275 range often..

I now have STS's in 7wt through 11wt. and consider the 2) 11wts I have as one of the best tarpon sticks ever made.. They work great with the rated line (don't overline these rods).

I would take him up on the Axiom offer.. You will be surprised at the action and feel..


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks Snookdaddy for the info that was great backup info to Redjim.  I really liked the feel of the Scott STS.  I had the privilege of getting to play with a demo 8wt STS for a few months years ago when I was about to do a parity shift in my fly equipment.  Very nice and very sweet casting rod and was splitting hairs between that one and 2 others.  I ended up going back to the Redington DFR's (hard to find anymore) since they were a bit faster.  But I'm down to only 2 DFRs now and have cleaned out most of my fly fishing equipment to get some fresher stuff.  However, Like I've said previously, doesn't mean I don't go backwards to find a better rod for me for those certain situations.

Hey guys and gals (hopefully we have some gals chiming in on this board), how great are the people on this board, especially someone like Redjim who would send a $300 flyrod to a fellow board member who lives on the other side of the state, so they can try out and compare a fly rod that he thinks I'll like.  Dude, that was awesome, so much so that I found a deal on one and having it shipped to me.  I figured it would save both of on the shipping cost back and forth and if it wasn't quite what I was looking for, then I will turn around and sell it for the deal I just got on it and get my money back.  Otherwise, I am in need of a backup 8wt anyway or maybe a go-to rod and just save my sweet honey for one of those bucket list trips if I win the lottery one day!     Hummm... I'm thinkin the Seychelles!   ;D

Redjim, Snookdaddy and you others, thanks alot and I will give you guys my take on the 8wt Axiom.   

MWLindsey (original poster of this thread), if you haven't already bought an 8wt BVK yet and are still thinking about it, then I will make you a spectacular deal on this 8wt Axion I just committed to, after I try it out for a few days to get a firm handle on it's characteristic differences between what I'm looking for as a backup 8wt and how it differs to the BVK, which I've thrown in the past. If it's not quite what I'm looking for and think it will work great for your situation, then I'll let you know.

Here's what I think I know about the Axiom from research and hearing what people say (remember, I've never thrown one). It's definitely heavier, slightly faster, more durable (embedded Kevlar), slightly better lifting strength has more authority (punching power) and dampens better (less vibrations) than the BVK. Btw, less vibrations in the rod, better power transfer from rod to the line and the better the line will shoot through the guides withing banging around the inside of the line guides, hense smoother flow of the line while it shoots. Anyway, it seems more of a open water / boat rod that will take more abuse. But might not be easier to cast for an intermediate caster. The BVK is more fragile, lighter in-hand, has a nice light feel and does a nice job presenting a light fly without crashing the line on the water. Sounds like the BVK is suited more in the lines of a bonefish rod throwing a long bonefish taper line or a light presentation rod with a flats or redfish taper for spotted sea trout and smaller reds and small snook, spanish mackeral, ladyfish, smaller jacks, etc... 

I believe the Axiom is meant for bigger, more angrier fish that need longer cast to throw to, say stripers, larger reds and snook, small poonies, big jacks, bonitas and cudas. meant for those situations where "nobody cares how gentle the thing lands on the water next to the fish, just get the dang fly out out there and don't worry about it!" ;D I could be wrong, but we'll find out and I know someone in TFO that will give me the scoop on the rod as well (he's been trying to get me to convert  ).


----------



## redjim (Oct 16, 2012)

Backwater, thank you very much for your kind words! I hope you enjoy your new rod!

Jim


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Geeze, I'm ready for a TFO 8wt Shoot-out!  Now I'm itching to compare the BVK and the Mangrove along side of the Professional II that I use for teaching and the Axiom I just got.

I need to do a review on the Axiom for all these "need to know" junkies!   ;D

Just a quick take on it....

The thing can pop a 75yrd cast out there in a blink of an eye!  It generates very high line speed!  But like someone said (was it Redjim?), it's going to be hard for most to feel it load.  You just have to trust that it's loaded by watching your loops and getting use to it doing that.

I have to admit that it felt heavy in-hand, not because of it's weight, but because it has a very stiff butt section.  I'm sure most of those northern trout guys would never get use to it.  But I found that adding a heavier reel to it seems to balance it out better and with a solid thumb planted, it can shoot like a rifle and cut a wind like butter.  You just have to get use to it using your forearm muscles more than usual. Does it have a need and a place? Yes for some. But it's not a rod for everybody.

I would say that it's designed for a more advanced caster and not very forgiving.  I watched the slightest mistakes echoing in the flyline.  Anyone here notice that?  So your casting needs to be "spot-on" and with that, you can make some impressively razor tight loops.  Are they absolutely necessary?  No not really, but they do look good but don't think people judge you on that. Most don't!

At this point, I don't have a handle on the pultz of this rod yet and will take some getting use to.  Side-by-side, I can throw the Professional II just as far as with the Axiom, but it's line speed is slower and loops are larger but prettier.  My distance cast with the Axiom are still tight but ugly, but I'm sure with work and getting to know the rod, they will clean up.

I would love to throw the BVK and the Mangrove side-by-side next to these rods.  At this point, I still think the BVK has a nicer feel (from memory) than the Axiom, just not the backbone.  I threw a 6wt Mangrove one time and can't compare to these 8wts.


----------



## Capt. Eli Whidden (Jun 7, 2012)

Not a big fan the BVK series, they are not a forgiving rod. One oops moment and it explodes.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

I used to have a 8wt BVK, I enjoyed it while I had it. Only broke once on about a 30lb redfish.

I put it to the side when I got a Sage XI3 8wt. I haven't picked up the BVK since. I used the BVK yesterday because a friend was going to be using it as well and I don't borrow out my nice rods. What a mistake that was, it is not even in the same ballpark as the sage. Doesn't have the same power to punch a fly through the wind and it seems to lose feel at the end of the forward and back cast. Picked up my 9wt Hardy that i brought as well and started throwing nice, tight loops.

Some people love them but for me that is the last time I will use that rod, probably just keep it for a spare.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> I used to have a 8wt BVK, I enjoyed it while I had it. Only broke once on about a 30lb redfish.
> 
> I put it to the side when I got a Sage XI3 8wt. I haven't picked up the BVK since. I used the BVK yesterday because a friend was going to be using it as well and I don't borrow out my nice rods. What a mistake that was, it is not even in the same ballpark as the sage. Doesn't have the same power to punch a fly through the wind and it seems to lose feel at the end of the forward and back cast. Picked up my 9wt Hardy that i brought as well and started throwing nice, tight loops.
> 
> Some people love them but for me that is the last time I will use that rod, probably just keep it for a spare.


That would make sense... Most people who are looking for a BVK, or any TFO really, are looking for a cheap, but capable rod. Whether they're just starting out, or can't/won't spend the money on a top dollar rod. I wouldn't think they're a a bunch of Sage/Orvis/Hardy/Clutch etc, guys thinking about trading in their arsenal for TFO's. So yeah,. it sounds pretty logical... that you would prefer to use your Sage or Hardy, over a BVK.


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > I used to have a 8wt BVK, I enjoyed it while I had it. Only broke once on about a 30lb redfish.
> >
> > I put it to the side when I got a Sage XI3 8wt. I haven't picked up the BVK since. I used the BVK yesterday because a friend was going to be using it as well and I don't borrow out my nice rods. What a mistake that was, it is not even in the same ballpark as the sage. Doesn't have the same power to punch a fly through the wind and it seems to lose feel at the end of the forward and back cast. Picked up my 9wt Hardy that i brought as well and started throwing nice, tight loops.
> >
> ...


My purpose for the post was that for about $150 more you can have an XI3 that is a much better rod that you will not have to upgrade later.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Yes the Sage Xi3 is a very nice throwing rod. There are a lot of rods out there that are better rods than TFO. We're just comparing rods within the TFO line in this post.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

> > > I used to have a 8wt BVK, I enjoyed it while I had it. Only broke once on about a 30lb redfish.
> > >
> > > I put it to the side when I got a Sage XI3 8wt. I haven't picked up the BVK since. I used the BVK yesterday because a friend was going to be using it as well and I don't borrow out my nice rods. What a mistake that was, it is not even in the same ballpark as the sage. Doesn't have the same power to punch a fly through the wind and it seems to lose feel at the end of the forward and back cast. Picked up my 9wt Hardy that i brought as well and started throwing nice, tight loops.
> > >
> ...


Yes, I get that... and you're correct. There are deals online, and buying used is always an option, too. But, you could buy a Sage salt (or any other plethora of rods), in a year or 2 for a deal and find it is superior to your Xi3. Point being... there is always room or means for upgrading, and everyone eventually will... in the future. But, most looking at TFO's are young, and new to flyfishing and need rod, reel, backing and line. Which adds up pretty quickly. Therefore, they're looking for the most bang for their buck. But, for the people, that price isn't a factor... buying a higher quality rod is most definitely the way to go.

Then again... the baddest dude I know, with a fly rod, throws a TFO. So this leads me to believe, it's more so the angler, than it is the rod.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

So anyway....  Tho we were talking about the BVK and even the Mangrove, somehow I got sidetracked on the Axiom.

Day 3...   (about 15-20 minutes per day with the rod)   -  Things are cleaning up with the rod and I've figured out how to make the rod talk.  I'm sure you guys don't want to hear I got a full 100ft of flyline out of the tip top on each day a couple of times.  But then again, I'm able to do that with a NRX starter rod with a basic bass bug line.  Don't take me wrong, 60ft is about all I do when I'm fishing and 80ft is an occasional bomb.  I just wanted to see what it can do, because I can.   

On day 1 & 2, anything past 70ft was ugly.  Today things were cleaning up and also figured out what the rod was meant for.

Putting on a light weight floating line and a light reel on and it was difficult to feel the rod load.  But put on a heavier larger arbor reel and the rod balances out.  With that and a clear intermediate or sink line with a very assertive thumb plant on the forward cast, the thing comes to life.  I have a feeling that's what it was designed for.  Stripers at Montauk, bluefish and bonitas off the Gulf beaches, deep dropping for snook and pompano in Stuart, rock bass fishing in Cali, lake trout and pike across the border in Ontario.

Just for kicks I threw on a 9wt intermediate (remember the rod is an 8wt) and it handled it like a man and could feel it load right up.  So it would be one of the few rods that would be ok to overload it with a 9wt floater.  But then again, what's the point?  Might as well go out and buy a 9wt.

For me, I fish about half and half.  50% of the time I fish shallow and quite, but 50% of the time I fish deep water with windier conditions.  With the deep water fishing, I almost always are fishing at least a clear intermediate line, if not a sink line which is what you need to dredge or fish for pelagics.  IMO, the Axiom is meant to be a deep water rod with intermediate and sink lines or fishing in high winds conditions.  It's got brawn and back bone enough to keep you from having to dig out heavier rods from your rod box to achieve the same purpose because of those conditions (which is over gunning because of conditions, not because the fish are larger)..   So because of that, it's not a gentle presentation rod mean for still winds in shallow water back country flats.

Funny thing is, I'm sure I could of just called TFO and someone would of told me that's what it was designed for and it would of saved me the trouble doing the "figuring it out" thing.  But then again, it would have taken all the fun outta it!


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Very true point Red!


----------



## nsbsurfer15 (Jun 2, 2014)

> > > > I used to have a 8wt BVK, I enjoyed it while I had it. Only broke once on about a 30lb redfish.
> > > >
> > > > I put it to the side when I got a Sage XI3 8wt. I haven't picked up the BVK since. I used the BVK yesterday because a friend was going to be using it as well and I don't borrow out my nice rods. What a mistake that was, it is not even in the same ballpark as the sage. Doesn't have the same power to punch a fly through the wind and it seems to lose feel at the end of the forward and back cast. Picked up my 9wt Hardy that i brought as well and started throwing nice, tight loops.
> > > >
> ...


What I am getting at is, if you are eventually going to upgrade to a better rod why not just save the money up front ? I wish I could have back the $250 I spent on the BVK and put it towards something else. I get the price point is low and geared towards beginners, but just sharing my experience. To each is own. I am not one to buy the newest model of everything, the difference between the salt and XI3 is minimal but the difference between the XI3 and BVK is huge. 

Hell, all that being said I would rather have a TICRx than a BVK.


----------



## Rediculous (May 5, 2012)

Yes, your post about Sage being superior to TFO, is valid... but, also kinda obvious. I would assume that any rod that, when released, retailed for 800-850 bucks. Is vastly better, than any rod that retails for $250. I personally, would expect a rod that is roughly 3 1/2 times better.


----------

